# UCLA is vicious...



## Alterstatedego (May 4, 2013)

I had my interview with UCLA's film and television department on April 1st 2013. They interview around 30 people and accept around 15. But the past couple of years they have been accepting around 23. The interview went great, and I thought I would get a call from the television department soon. Weeks rolled on by and I was notified through the mass UC system that I was rejected. Just like that. It's like getting shot in the back of the head. You don't know WHY you got shot. You don't know WHO shot you. You're just dead. Getting rejected after the interview process is the same, because you don't know why it happened, or who did it. I'm not mad about getting rejected, it sucks, but I'm actually pissed about the way they handle those specific thirty people that get interviewed. I'm not going to appeal, I'm just throwing this information out there for other students who wish to apply to UCLA. If you don't get into the interview stage, then you're automatically rejected. But even if you do get that far, it doesn't mean you'll get in.


----------



## JasonGW (May 11, 2013)

I've been through this twice now. This year, however, I DID appeal. Still haven't heard anything, however.


----------



## Ikea (May 17, 2013)

I thought UCLA only had graduate positions in their writing department..? They only list MFA on their website, no sight of an BFA degree like they have on USC.. (I'm European so maybe I'm not understanding the system correctly?) =)


----------



## JasonGW (May 20, 2013)

You can choose what your focus area will be at UCLA. From what other students told me, the first year is pretty much a year of everyone getting hands-on in every area, and then starting with year 2 you dig in and really specialize. I'm equal parts terrified and overjoyed, but looking forward to starting in the fall


----------

